# Pro cyclist and beards



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Why aren't there any beards in the TdF?

I wear one, no a pro mind you, but I don't think it slows me down any....


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Not very euro...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

See Laurens Ten Dam.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Because it takes a certain kind of man to say, "I'm gonna grow a beard, and shave my legs."


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Because it takes a certain kind of man to say, "I'm gonna grow a beard, and shave my legs."


LOLZ!!!!! :lol:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> See Laurens Ten Dam.


this is what i thought.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bob Roll back in the day.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Fabian always has a 3-4 day growth


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Beards are too heavy...


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Beards are too heavy...


Yeah, Di2 is way lighter than a beard. Beard or batteries, it's that simple.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

it is because 1970's is a long time ago....


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I always wondered about pro golfers too. What in the hell could a beard do to golfers to ruin their game? Wait a minute, maybe they just aren't fashionalbe right now. I would say the number of beards in the field are about the same number you would see if you went to a gym or night club on that age group of fit males.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Can't imagine riding up the Col de la Madeleine with a ZZ Top in mid July is gonna be all that comfortable.

Besides. Last notable rider with some face furniture was Pantani, and we all know how that went down.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Because they don't race on recumbents.


----------



## joe43 (Apr 27, 2010)

Since sliding down the road at 35mph on my face whilst sporting a full beard, I have been fairly religious about shaving. 
Looked OK on day 1, but by day 2 it was... gooey.

But then the pros don't fall off... oh wait!


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

kbiker3111 said:


> Not very euro...


Yeah, the women in Europe have the beards, hairy armpits and...


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Opus51569 said:


> Because it takes a certain kind of man to say, "I'm gonna grow a beard, and shave my legs."


Now that's funny!


----------



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

Drag.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

mow4cash said:


> Drag.




















































and most importantly:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Maybe not a pro cyclists, but a pro beard ...*

... there was also Alex Candelario and, of course, Ritchey gets an honorable mention.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Pablo said:


> ... there was also Alex Candelario and, of course, Ritchey gets an honorable mention.


Now go out and get yourself some big black frames
with the glass so dark they won't even know your name.
The choice is up to you 'cause they come in two classes
rhinestone shades or cheap sunglasses.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

from today's cyclingnews photos:









Cycling Media | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Opus51569 said:


> Because it takes a certain kind of man to say, "I'm gonna grow a beard, and shave my legs."


Tell me, what kind of man am I? ;-)


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

I like his kit, matches my Fuji.


----------

